# Hey Serious Rabbit Hunters...



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey all...I have found myself needing some serious hunters to hang out with...if you have beagles so much the better...I have several beagles, enough for two packs. I've got older hounds that run awesome but are a tad bit slower than my younger pack, so I can accommodate and match what you run. I'm not looking to find any private hunting spots as I have plenty of state land area to hunt. I'm just looking for beaglers and hunters that are reliable and serious about hunting...anyone interested??


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

W


beaglet said:


> Hey all...I have found myself needing some serious hunters to hang out with...if you have beagles so much the better...I have several beagles, enough for two packs. I've got older hounds that run awesome but are a tad bit slower than my younger pack, so I can accommodate and match what you run. I'm not looking to find any private hunting spots as I have plenty of state land area to hunt. I'm just looking for beaglers and hunters that are reliable and serious about hunting...anyone interested??


what part of state you from I have 3 beagles and hunt every weekend after gun deer season


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I live in the western part of the LP...but I don't mind driving when the runnings good. I'm northeast of Grand Rapids about 30 miles or so


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been wanting to post the same thing on here. I've been a waterfowl hunter since I was about 3, and now I hunt turkey as well but have been wanting to get into the small game with someone. 

I'm from the SE michigan area if anybody would like to go PM me!


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in Grand Rapids and looking to get into rabbit hunting! Can't say I have experience but just picked up a 870 Remington in hopes of taking up small game hunting!


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

glad rifle season is over, now wish work would let up so i could run more. i dont shoot much anymore, let my boys do that. Game seems hard to come by in the areas available.


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've met a guy that runs his beagles on the state land behind Hogset lake in southwest Michigan, next time I see him out there I'll tell him about this forum!


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm ready to head out almost any and every weekend!

Headed out this weekend, weather permitting...Big Rapids/Reed City area...


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

I go a lot, have a good beagle, however the bunnies are few and far between on state land. Hard to find good bunny land nowadays.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Taken my dog out this weekend and probably won't be out until after the new year but I would love a chance to run my dog with one of your packs he's young and trained well but being around some more experienced dogs would be great.., I don't care about driving experience trumps cost.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone that wants to set up a hunt can text me at the number below...I try to go every weekend, but 6 to 10 inches of fresh snow tends to put cottontails up for a while...


6168949614


----------

